# Unfair Termination



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi there Target TM,
I was terminated on Wednesday by my ETL. Going to give a brief description of how it went down. 
On Monday I was called into the ETL office and was told that even though I'm an exceptional employee and that they didn't want to lose me, that if I wasn't able to  have open availability across the board that unfortunately my position could no longer be permanent. It was left with me having to touch base with him on Wednesday with regards to my availability.
Since working at Target I have never NCNS or called out sick. When hired, my availability was open with the exception of Monday and Tuesday as I had the responsibility of bringing my children to and from school (single mom here). As time passed since becoming a TM at Target, I was in several departments (Planogram, Ship To Home, Flow, Price Ad, Cashier and even discussions of going to bakery) and to say the least every TL wanted me on their team. Although I'm a Jill of all trades, having so many TL to report to along with numerous conflicts with my schedule (because not every TL was aware of my availability when they did the schedule) and having to change shifts that were put on for Monday and Tuesday my ETL always corrected it, knowing my availability. After Mondays discussion, I left in tears and went back into work on Tuesday. When I went into TSE, HR asked me to do a punch correction due to our time clock not functioning properly the day before. While doing the correction, HR asked if I was ok (swollen eyes from the tears) I told her yes, however I received some unfortunate news from my ETL. HR explained that what was said was unfair and that I needed to speak to someone higher up. As she was having this discussion with me, the store manager had walked into TSE and overheard everything. Have in mind there was zero bad mouthing of anyone and was all dealt with professionally. Wednesday I came in for my 4AM-12PM shift resetting cosmetics. I not only completed the unfinished work that was left by another TM from the day before but I also began and completed a new reset on my own and once completed I jumped in to helping other TM complete their tasks. I stayed past my shift time and was shortly called into ETL office at around 1:15PM. I told my ETL that I would appreciate having Mondays and Tuesdays off due to responsibilities but if it is not feasible that I would make myself available for the store at anytime. He proceeded to tell me that at this point he had to sever all ties and that the store manager had contacted him directly after walking in on my conversation with HR and told him that that was completely unacceptable to be having a discussion about what had happened on Monday. I'm sorry but aren't we supposed to go through HR with these issues? Not to mention HR approached me. 
I feel completely betrayed at this point and now without a job to provide for my children. As a single mom this is extremely stressful. I contacted the integrity line and made a report in which they also stated it was unfair. Does anyone here know what I should expect in the upcoming days? 
Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi there Target TM,
I was terminated on Wednesday by my ETL. Going to give a brief description of how it went down. 
On Monday I was called into the ETL office and was told that even though I'm an exceptional employee and that they didn't want to lose me, that if I wasn't able to have open availability across the board that unfortunately my position could no longer be permanent. It was left with me having to touch base with him on Wednesday with regards to my availability.
Since working at Target I have never NCNS or called out sick. When hired, my availability was open with the exception of Monday and Tuesday as I had the responsibility of bringing my children to and from school (single mom here). As time passed since becoming a TM at Target, I was in several departments (Planogram, Ship To Home, Flow, Price Ad, Cashier and even discussions of going to bakery) and to say the least every TL wanted me on their team. Although I'm a Jill of all trades, having so many TL to report to along with numerous conflicts with my schedule (because not every TL was aware of my availability when they did the schedule) and having to change shifts that were put on for Monday and Tuesday my ETL always corrected it, knowing my availability. After Mondays discussion, I left in tears and went back into work on Tuesday. When I went into TSE, HR asked me to do a punch correction due to our time clock not functioning properly the day before. While doing the correction, HR asked if I was ok (swollen eyes from the tears) I told her yes, however I received some unfortunate news from my ETL. HR explained that what was said was unfair and that I needed to speak to someone higher up. As she was having this discussion with me, the store manager had walked into TSE and overheard everything. Have in mind there was zero bad mouthing of anyone and was all dealt with professionally. Wednesday I came in for my 4AM-12PM shift resetting cosmetics. I not only completed the unfinished work that was left by another TM from the day before but I also began and completed a new reset on my own and once completed I jumped in to helping other TM complete their tasks. I stayed past my shift time and was shortly called into ETL office at around 1:15PM. I told my ETL that I would appreciate having Mondays and Tuesdays off due to responsibilities but if it is not feasible that I would make myself available for the store at anytime. He proceeded to tell me that at this point he had to sever all ties and that the store manager had contacted him directly after walking in on my conversation with HR and told him that that was completely unacceptable to be having a discussion about what had happened on Monday. I'm sorry but aren't we supposed to go through HR with these issues? Not to mention HR approached me. 
I feel completely betrayed at this point and now without a job to provide for my children. As a single mom this is extremely stressful. I contacted the integrity line and made a report in which they also stated it was unfair. Does anyone here know what I should expect in the upcoming days?
Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 16, 2018)

So what exactly was the reason given for being fired? I’m no expert but I know there’s a pretty lengthly process involved in firing someone, (outside of theft and violence) and it doesn’t sound like it was followed. I could be wrong, but I also think that HR has to sign off on terms? Finally, what is TSE?


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

The reason given was not having open availability, which I changed to open across the board (even though my availability was never an issue before and never once was warned or spoken to) and because the store manager walked into HR discussing the unfairness of everything with me. The store manager called the ETL and told him that he needed to terminate me on Wednesday. This was all spoken from the ETL who terminated. TSE is the the main office


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 16, 2018)

Not that this should make a huge difference, but were you talking to the ETL-HR or the clerical TM.

Even if it was the clerical TM, neither that nor your availability is grounds for immediate termination.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

She was not the ETL HR. I am completely miffed and heart broken over all of this and don't know what else to do.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Feb 16, 2018)

Sounds like bullshit, they fired you cuz everyone was unaware of your availability?


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 16, 2018)

Either I'm missing something in the story or your leadership is wack.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 16, 2018)

This is out of my depth, maybe @HRZone @HRLady could help?

It sounds like something shady is definitely going on, though.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 16, 2018)

Think of this as a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 16, 2018)

Multiple threads???


----------



## DavidorJared (Feb 16, 2018)

Theres gotta be more to this story, i thought that it was a given that the majority of retail employees don't have open availability. off the top of my head i can't think of a single tm who does have completely open availability.


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 16, 2018)

Over sixteen years at a Target and I have never heard of anyone termed for not having open availability. They may try to performance you out or give you so few hours you have no choice to leave, but never directly for not having open availability. Even the conversation in the open at TSC should have been no more than a final. I, too, feel some details are missing. As always, I defer to @HRZone and @HRLady.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 16, 2018)

I've always had OA with the exception of at least 14 hours per shift.

But I can live with 12.


----------



## Him (Feb 16, 2018)

@Karleigh K, Only going on what you said in your story, but I'm guessing you were "punished" for having dialogue of a private matter out in the open. (Which to me sounds like bullshit). The reason of getting termed for "availability" is absurd. You said when you were having the talk with hr, the mgr "walked in" on you? The most I also think any Leader can say or do to you is say you were not being "fast, fun, and friendly". Even then that would just be a coaching, not a fire able offense. Again, pure speculation and certainly has to be more than this.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 16, 2018)

Sorry I'm late. There is nothing in your story that comes across as grounds for termination.

There are a lot of factors here.

A) is that all that happened? You seem honest but many people leave details out.

B) when they terminated you did they ask for your badge or discount card? I have heard of tms told not to come in anymore but when they don't show up for 3 shifts they get keyed as a job abandon. Even though they were led to believe they were already fired.

C)


Karleigh K said:


> the store manager had walked into TSE and overheard everything. Have in mind there was zero bad mouthing of anyone and was all dealt with professionally



I'm curious what the stl heard or thought he heard.

*You can fire someone for detrimental behavior*, however speaking for my district you have to talk to the hrbp and have some proof that the conduct is detrimental.

I would follow up with the hotline. There was someone who pmed me a while back about a termination being reversed. If need be let your store know you are looking into an employment lawyer.

If you're etl hr is any good they will be helpful in this situation. They also might cover the stl depending on their integrity.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 16, 2018)

DavidorJared said:


> Theres gotta be more to this story, i thought that it was a given that the majority of retail employees don't have open availability. off the top of my head i can't think of a single tm who does have completely open availability.


I have for the while time I've worked here.  One day is listed as unavailable to spend time with hubby,  but I can and will work it if there's projects or issues that need it.


----------



## UnlockBear (Feb 16, 2018)

We had somebody who got fired call corporate and they were back in no time. And supposably that TM was late several times among other things. So, if you are as squeaky clean as you say then I don't see why they would have had let you go. I mean we have some TM's that only work 4-11 hours a week so they have extreme limited availability and it didn't originally start out that way.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey guys. There is nothing more to the story. Everything that I shared is everything that there is to possibly share. The STL came in during my conversation with HR and overheard how unfair it was to be told that I had to have open availability in order to stay on permanently. No sooner did he walk out of the office, he was on the phone with my ETL who terminated me. The same ETL who spoke with me on Monday. Again, I never missed a shift and was a dedicated, loyal TM who showed her efforts and hard work in many areas of the store. None of my TL feel that this was ok and was told the only thing I can do is call the integrity hotline, which I did yesterday. Even my ETL who let me go and had me apart of his team felt horrible and knew that it wasn't right. At the end of the day this is a blessing even though I'm terrified of how I will provide for my children. The same day I got terminated, my children's neighboring schools from Stoneman Douglas were put on lockdown due to the shooting. If I didn't get fired I wouldn't have been able to sign my son out early, just 8 minutes shy of the shooting. So I count my blessings but I'm fearful of what the coming days will bring as I continue to search for employment. I posted in two threads because I'm knew to this and wasn't sure if I posted my concerns in the proper area. Thank you all for your advice and thoughts and I ask that you send some good vibes and prayers my way in finding a new job.


----------



## TheBeastPMT (Feb 16, 2018)

TMs arent forced to have open availability. Most have shit ones actually. 
And considering you were liked by all the TLs and very versatile. I think the STL took offence to whatever you said to the HR person


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 16, 2018)

TheBeastPMT said:


> I think the STL took offence to whatever you said to the HR person


Even if the STL is that insecure, talking to the clerical TM, or whoever it was, about the subject is zero ground for termination.

I have no idea how unemployment works, but it sounds like you should apply for and be getting that until you find a new job or get your old one back.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 16, 2018)

Were you hired seasonal?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 16, 2018)

That sounds like a load of bullshit, but unless you can prove you were fired for reasons illegal under state or federal law (discrimination, retaliation, etc.) it's unlikely a lawyer would able to help. 

I'm sorry and I hope you find something soon. Definitely file for unemployment.


----------



## NPC (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm wondering this too. Like are you seasonal, and they're just letting you go before your 90 days? I'm just curious if that's the actual reason. Regardless, assuming everything here is accurate, it sounds like you could potentially get your job back.


----------



## SitSpotSit (Feb 16, 2018)

From everything I've ever heard Target makes damn sure they are firing for cause so unemployment isn't so easy to get.  To let you go with zero coachings or anything seems off.  Hopefully the hotline call will pay off and you get your job back.


----------



## NKG (Feb 16, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> Hey guys. There is nothing more to the story. Everything that I shared is everything that there is to possibly share. The STL came in during my conversation with HR and overheard how unfair it was to be told that I had to have open availability in order to stay on permanently. No sooner did he walk out of the office, he was on the phone with my ETL who terminated me. The same ETL who spoke with me on Monday. Again, I never missed a shift and was a dedicated, loyal TM who showed her efforts and hard work in many areas of the store. None of my TL feel that this was ok and was told the only thing I can do is call the integrity hotline, which I did yesterday. Even my ETL who let me go and had me apart of his team felt horrible and knew that it wasn't right. At the end of the day this is a blessing even though I'm terrified of how I will provide for my children. The same day I got terminated, my children's neighboring schools from Stoneman Douglas were put on lockdown due to the shooting. If I didn't get fired I wouldn't have been able to sign my son out early, just 8 minutes shy of the shooting. So I count my blessings but I'm fearful of what the coming days will bring as I continue to search for employment. I posted in two threads because I'm knew to this and wasn't sure if I posted my concerns in the proper area. Thank you all for your advice and thoughts and I ask that you send some good vibes and prayers my way in finding a new job.



Were you in your 90 days?


----------



## Leo47 (Feb 16, 2018)

The only thing I can think of is if you were within your 90 days and they decided that they would rather have someone with open availability, they totally can just let you go at any point in time. If you were past your 90 days then yeah sounds sketch as hell


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 16, 2018)

Are you a seasonal hire or under 90 day regular hire?


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Were you hired seasonal?


I was hired seasonal but placed permanent due to work ethic.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

NPC said:


> I'm wondering this too. Like are you seasonal, and they're just letting you go before your 90 days? I'm just curious if that's the actual reason. Regardless, assuming everything here is accurate, it sounds like you could potentially get your job back.


I was hired on seasonal and offered a permanent position at the store. After speaking with corporate today following my call into the integrity line, I was told I was passed my 90 days even though my ETL told me there was nothing he could do because I hadn't gone passed my 90 days. Just another unfair thing I found out today.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 16, 2018)

What was your start date? If you started before November 17 you were past 90 days on Feb 15.

Your ETL and your STL are lying asshats.

Are you a full time beauty TM? If I had to guess, I'd say one or the other of them has a friend/lover/family member they want to put in that role and you're the easiest one to get rid of. Fuckers.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

I was hired on seasonal and offered a permanent position at the store. After speaking with corporate today, following my call into the integrity line, I was told I was passed my 90 days even though my ETL told me there was nothing he could do because I hadn't gone passed my 90 days. Just another unfair thing I found out today. 
I'm praying that I get my job back and won't stop fighting for myself and my kids due to this improper termination. My conversation with HR was nothing out of line. I have good character and it was done professionally. I was approached by HR, asking me if I was ok because I had swollen eyes from crying the night before after receiving the news from my ETL. My STL obviously didn't like the fact that I was standing up for myself and my family and wasn't going to just walk away. 
During Christmas I was purchasing a laptop for my 9 year olds birthday. He had asked me who I was buying it for and I explained and told him that it felt nice being able to afford something for my son's birthday. His response was "that sounds like a personal problem". He's not the nicest of management to say the least so it's not shocking that he would be calling my ETL to tell him that I needed to be terminated. You guys are all in as much disbelief as I am currently in. Thanks again for all of your guy's input! It's very appreciative!


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> What was your start date? If you started before November 17 you were past 90 days on Feb 15.
> 
> Your ETL and your STL are lying asshats.
> 
> Are you a full time beauty TM? If I had to guess, I'd say one or the other of them has a friend/lover/family member they want to put in that role and you're the easiest one to get rid of. Fuckers.


I started November 10th


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah.

Lying liars who lie.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 16, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> What was your start date? If you started before November 17 you were past 90 days on Feb 15.
> 
> Your ETL and your STL are lying asshats.
> 
> Are you a full time beauty TM? If I had to guess, I'd say one or the other of them has a friend/lover/family member they want to put in that role and you're the easiest one to get rid of. Fuckers.


I was all over the store. Several TL wanted me on their team. I was on Plano,flow team, price ad, cashier, ship to home... They used me every where because I was a Jill of all trades.


----------



## HRLady (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> On Monday I was called into the ETL office and was told that even though I'm an exceptional employee and that they didn't want to lose me, that if I wasn't able to  have open availability across the board that unfortunately my position could no longer be permanent. It was left with me having to touch base with him on Wednesday with regards to my availability.





Karleigh K said:


> I was hired on seasonal and offered a permanent position at the store. After speaking with corporate today following my call into the integrity line, I was told I was passed my 90 days even though my ETL told me there was nothing he could do because I hadn't gone passed my 90 days. Just another unfair thing I found out today.





Karleigh K said:


> I started November



It is hard to say for sure how they were able to justifiably terminate you since I don't have access to your TM info and the reason that they put on the termination request form.

I can give you a possibility of what could have happened: Since you were hired as seasonal, it is possible that they could have offered you a permanent position but have not put in a request to have you converted to Regular TM status yet. According to the seasonal staffing reduction information, the system does not automatically convert you from a Seasonal TM to a Regular TM until after 165 days. Since you started in November, you have not reached 165 days yet. This means that it is quite possible that you were still seasonal at the time of termination.

Here is the section about 165 days (the pic is a bit blurry but the words should still readable):




It is also possible that they already converted your status to Regular so don't give up yet. Continue communicating with the hotline to see what happens.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 17, 2018)

Call the ethics hotline.

It doesn’t sound like you were fired.  Show up for your scheduled shifts.  Your ETL is being super shady.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2018)

Document all events.  Talk to your etl hr.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> I was hired on seasonal and offered a permanent position at the store. After speaking with corporate today, following my call into the integrity line, I was told I was passed my 90 days even though my ETL told me there was nothing he could do because I hadn't gone passed my 90 days. Just another unfair thing I found out today.
> I'm praying that I get my job back and won't stop fighting for myself and my kids due to this improper termination. My conversation with HR was nothing out of line. I have good character and it was done professionally. I was approached by HR, asking me if I was ok because I had swollen eyes from crying the night before after receiving the news from my ETL. My STL obviously didn't like the fact that I was *standing up for myself and my family* and wasn't going to just walk away.
> During Christmas I was purchasing a laptop for my 9 year olds birthday. He had asked me who I was buying it for and I explained and told him that it felt nice being able to afford something for my son's birthday. His response was "that sounds like a personal problem". He's not the nicest of management to say the least so it's not shocking that he would be calling my ETL to tell him that I needed to be terminated. You guys are all in as much disbelief as I am currently in. Thanks again for all of your guy's input! It's very appreciative!


What exactly did you say to hr? How were you standing up for your family? Why was your family at work? What were they doing at your place of employment, that you had to “stand up for them”?
You are definitely leaving out some major stuff. The portrait that you painted of yourself , is skewed to make you look good.
If you cant be honest , stop wasting people’s time with your sob story.
We all know Target does not terminate people on the spot. There is always a paper trail.
So, wtf did you do to get fired, wtf did you say? How rotten is your attitude.
WHAT IS YOUR FAMILY DOING AT YOur JOB THAT YOU HAVE TO DEFEND THEM AND STAND UP FOR THEM??


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 17, 2018)

Planosss said:


> What exactly did you say to hr? How were you standing up for your family? Why was your family at work? What were they doing at your place of employment, that you had to “stand up for them”?
> You are definitely leaving out some major stuff. The portrait that you painted of yourself , is skewed to make you look good.
> If you cant be honest , stop wasting people’s time with your sob story.
> We all know Target does not terminate people on the spot. There is always a paper trail.
> ...


Wow... I didn't have my family there. I was standing up for myself and my family by trying to keep my job to provide for them. Read between the lines. There is no trail, 10 others got terminated earlier in the week. I would appreciate it if you would refrain from the negativity and foul language. Your comments are completely disrespectful and out of line. This is far from a sob story. Carry on


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> Wow... I didn't have my family there. I was standing up for myself and my family by trying to keep my job to provide for them. Read between the lines. There is no trail, 10 others got terminated earlier in the week. I would appreciate it if you would refrain from the negativity and foul language. Your comments are completely disrespectful and out of line. This is far from a sob story. Carry on


The troll is just trolling, when you bite the bait, you feed their appetite.  Just ignore and move on to the next post.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> Wow... I didn't have my family there. I was standing up for myself and my family by trying to keep my job to provide for them. Read between the lines. There is no trail, 10 others got terminated earlier in the week. I would appreciate it if you would refrain from the negativity and foul language. Your comments are completely disrespectful and out of line. This is far from a sob story. Carry on


Oh ok, a new detail has emerged, ten others were terminated in a week , which makes 11 including you. All for no cause. How were you standing up for your family? What did you say that got you fired?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> The troll is just trolling, when you bite the bait, you feed their appetite.  Just ignore and move on to the next post.


Saint SrTLall is here to guide the world and heal all.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 17, 2018)

If you read the thread, you would see how everything went down. HR approached me while I was doing a punch correction from the day before due to our time clock not functioning properly. She asked if I was ok, I replied back yes. She asked again. I said not really because I received some unfortunate news yesterday that of I didn't have open availability across the board, my position wouldn't work out permanently and that's just not fair under these circumstances. Her reply back was that I needed to speak with ETL HR and get it taken care of because it wasn't fair. 
Anything else you want to ask? 
I wasn't bad mouthing anyone like yourself. That's not my character. I wasn't acting out of line, like yourself. I was voicing my concerns in a respectful, professional manor to an HR TM who knew me as TM and appreciated the work that I had done in the store. 
Again, please just carry on.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 17, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Saint SrTLall is here to guide the world and heal all.


People are just rude and filled with so much hate.. it so disturbing


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> If you read the thread, you would see how everything went down. HR approached me while I was doing a punch correction from the day before due to our time clock not functioning properly. She asked if I was ok, I replied back yes. She asked again. I said not really because I received some unfortunate news yesterday that of I didn't have open availability across the board, my position wouldn't work out permanently and that's just not fair under these circumstances. Her reply back was that I needed to speak with ETL HR and get it taken care of because it wasn't fair.
> Anything else you want to ask?
> I wasn't bad mouthing anyone like yourself. That's not my character. I wasn't acting out of line, like yourself. I was voicing my concerns in a respectful, professional manor to an HR TM who knew me as TM and appreciated the work that I had done in the store.
> Again, please just carry on.


Yes, yes, such professionalism. Such dignity. Guess who still has a job? Thats right, me, the asshole thats still is trying to figure out, how you were standing up for your family, and what did you say to get yourself fired!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

Btw , no one knows what went down, you have been vague and not honest from the beginning.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2018)

Everyone, stay calm please. To the op, please talk to your hr.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 17, 2018)

I have been honest from the beginning. You're comments and disrespectful words are extremely immature and again completely unnecessary. How have I been vague? I've actually been pretty forthcoming with everything if you read the threads rather than just being a grown bully. Have a nice day!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2018)

You can use the ignore button.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

i have said my peace , you guys can hold hand and sing kom baya, again.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

I just have to ask one last time though W T F did you say that got you fired?


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 17, 2018)

I pressed the ignore button and he's still commenting on this thread. I'm new to all of this and not sure how to block him.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 17, 2018)

Asking someone to clarify their story is on point.
Accusing them of lying is pointless.




Karleigh K said:


> I pressed the ignore button and he's still commenting on this thread. I'm new to all of this and not sure how to block him.




If you bring up his profile and hit the ignore button you won't be able to see his posts.
You might not have to go out of the thread , the go back in to have it work.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 17, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Asking someone to clarify their story is on point.
> Accusing them of lying is pointless.
> 
> I did clarify my story and the whole point of this thread is something based on just how unfair the entire situation is along with asking for a little guidance and knowledge from other TM at Target. I would understand the termination if it were anything else aside from my situation but I did absolutely nothing wrong throughout my time at Target from the first day I started, to the day I was let go.
> ...


----------



## SilentCrow (Feb 17, 2018)

The skepticism comes from many of us knowing how hard it is to term someone in Spot. This is why you'll see horrible team members there forever because Spot likes a long trail of paperwork.

To jump to automatically term someone usually they did something out right detrimental, they're seasonal, or under 90 days.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

SilentCrow said:


> The skepticism comes from many of us knowing how hard it is to term someone in Spot. This is why you'll see horrible team members there forever because Spot likes a long trail of paperwork.
> 
> To jump to automatically term someone usually they did something out right detrimental, they're seasonal, or under 90 days.


Thank you, for using nice words , to ask the same question I was trying to ask . My vocabulary is not as elegant.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Asking someone to clarify their story is on point.
> Accusing them of lying is pointless.


I didn’t accuse him/her of lying. @commiecorvus i asked questions....


----------



## HRZone (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> 10 others got terminated earlier in the week.



I hate to say it but @Planosss might be right this story doesn't add up at all

How do you know 10 people got terminated and for what?

Seasonals were supposed to be keyed as regular as apart of HR bounce backs so she's not a seasonal tm.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

HRZone said:


> I hate to say it but @Planosss might be right this story doesn't add up at all
> 
> How do you know 10 people got terminated and for what?
> 
> Seasonals were supposed to be keyed as regular as apart of HR bounce backs so she's not a seasonal tm.


@HRZone , you are being disrespectful.  By asking all these questions.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2018)

HRZone said:


> I hate to say it but @Planosss might be right this story doesn't add up at all
> 
> How do you know 10 people got terminated and for what?
> 
> Seasonals were supposed to be keyed as regular as apart of HR bounce backs so she's not a seasonal tm.


The op had mention the term folks in their post.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The op had mention the term folks in their post.


Can you please quote where?


----------



## SilentCrow (Feb 17, 2018)

Idk sounds like you was seasonal and they were looking to keep you on, but do to scheduling reasons they needed open availability. Since you didn't have that they made the decision to not keep you as a permanent employee.

That's what I'm getting out of this.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Can you please quote where?


Wow... I didn't have my family there. I was standing up for myself and my family by trying to keep my job to provide for them. Read between the lines. There is no trail, *10 others got terminated* earlier in the week. I would appreciate it if you would refrain from the negativity and foul language. Your comments are completely disrespectful and out of line. This is far from a sob story. Carry on

Karleigh K,


----------



## NKG (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> I was hired on seasonal and offered a permanent position at the store. After speaking with corporate today, following my call into the integrity line, I was told I was passed my 90 days even though my ETL told me there was nothing he could do because I hadn't gone passed my 90 days. Just another unfair thing I found out today.
> I'm praying that I get my job back and won't stop fighting for myself and my kids due to this improper termination. My conversation with HR was nothing out of line. I have good character and it was done professionally. I was approached by HR, asking me if I was ok because I had swollen eyes from crying the night before after receiving the news from my ETL. My STL obviously didn't like the fact that I was standing up for myself and my family and wasn't going to just walk away.
> During Christmas I was purchasing a laptop for my 9 year olds birthday. He had asked me who I was buying it for and I explained and told him that it felt nice being able to afford something for my son's birthday. His response was "that sounds like a personal problem". He's not the nicest of management to say the least so it's not shocking that he would be calling my ETL to tell him that I needed to be terminated. You guys are all in as much disbelief as I am currently in. Thanks again for all of your guy's input! It's very appreciative!



In my opinion, if you want your job back; Id stay low off this website since your complaining about your wrongful termination. Then change your name and picture. We are not a target approved website and a simple good search will bring you here. People have been terminated for things posted on here. JS...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Wow... I didn't have my family there. I was standing up for myself and my family by trying to keep my job to provide for them. Read between the lines. There is no trail, *10 others got terminated* earlier in the week. I would appreciate it if you would refrain from the negativity and foul language. Your comments are completely disrespectful and out of line. This is far from a sob story. Carry on
> 
> Karleigh K,


That was after the fact, when I questioned the OP. Her original post, albeit very long and full of words, omitted this very important detail. It was only when pressed, the OP threw this gold nugget in there, to  solidify and give credence to  her ( i still dont know what) argument.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2018)

Also, I am sorry if I come across as arrogant or a jerk, or an asshole.
If the situation is how she says it is,call an employment/labor lawyer IMMEDIATELY. Don’t contact the hotline, don’t waste your time on here getting a thousand different incoherent advices. If OP was wrongly terminated, there is hell to pay on Target’s part. Hell!


----------



## countingsheep (Feb 17, 2018)

Realistically a labor lawyer is the next step and I have to agree with getting off this site. It will only hurt your case in the long run given the controversial nature of this forum. Move on to a full blown legal attack. Make sure to have documentation on all incidents including dates and times. Good luck its going to be on hell of a battle.


----------



## Digi_E (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> Wow... I didn't have my family there. I was standing up for myself and my family by trying to keep my job to provide for them. Read between the lines. There is no trail, 10 others got terminated earlier in the week. I would appreciate it if you would refrain from the negativity and foul language. Your comments are completely disrespectful and out of line. This is far from a sob story. Carry on


if 10 more got terminated in the same manner as you then it must be due to seasonals. it may not sound nice but target is not in the position to cater to everyone's availability and its easier to function more with those who have them open, try doing a schdule where 5 of your 8 tms are in college and have the same days, and the other 3 tms have second jobs. you end up having to hire even more people that at minimum need 2 shifts. it sounds like when they heard you talk about your availability issues they saw it as someone who would later down the road have availability issues and they called your etl to see if it was possible to rescind your offer. it sounds like there is just a communication issue. I would like to assume your story checks out but i too know that it is impossible for any target to fire on the spot without a paper trail. the only way you can fire someone like that is if they are still seasonal.


----------



## Digi_E (Feb 17, 2018)

Karleigh K said:


> If you read the thread, you would see how everything went down. HR approached me while I was doing a punch correction from the day before due to our time clock not functioning properly. She asked if I was ok, I replied back yes. She asked again. I said not really because I received some unfortunate news yesterday that of I didn't have open availability across the board, my position wouldn't work out permanently and that's just not fair under these circumstances. Her reply back was that I needed to speak with ETL HR and get it taken care of because it wasn't fair.
> Anything else you want to ask?
> I wasn't bad mouthing anyone like yourself. That's not my character. I wasn't acting out of line, like yourself. I was voicing my concerns in a respectful, professional manor to an HR TM who knew me as TM and appreciated the work that I had done in the store.
> Again, please just carry on.


 well then if they told you this then they are still in the right, under 90 and seasonal tms are kept onboard at the stores description, it sounds to me like they cant accommodate your availability and this is what was told to you. You seem to not understand, and that does happen. out of curiosity what is your availability?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 17, 2018)

Unless the OP lives in one of the few non-At-Will states an employment lawyer will be useless. This wasn't a wrongful termination in a legal sense; very few are. It sounds like it went against Target policy, which is why the hotline is her best bet at this point.

If it were a seasonal thing, why not just say that? "Sorry, we were hoping to keep our seasonals on, but last year's performance and this year's forecast means we are not able to keep as many team members as we'd hoped." 

That's a lot more sensible than this bs "you need to be more available" followed by "oh we're firing you for a comment the STL heard" which is super shady no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Tardis77 (Feb 17, 2018)

At will employment people
At will

One can be fired for ANY reason 

I remember a car salesman was fired for wearing a Green Bay Packers tie


----------



## HRZone (Feb 17, 2018)

Tardis77 said:


> At will employment people
> At will
> 
> One can be fired for ANY reason
> ...



Even if you're in an at will state. TARGET is not an at will employer. I would clean house if we could let people go for any reason


----------



## HRZone (Feb 17, 2018)

Agree which day matters. Tms who can only work Monday through Friday other than my PMT are worthless to me


----------



## wiredharpoon (Feb 17, 2018)

To me it sounds like they used the seasonal reason as termination due to not having open availability even though you were past your 90 and they don't know about the rules around it. If everything you said is accurate and 100% I would love to have you at my store and would fight to keep you there.... which is why none of this makes sense. A word of advice going forward with this is to keep up with the integrity hotline and be professional about the whole situation no matter what. If what you said is true, the only reason they have to let you go would be the availability part... which isn't something they can do after it is approved past your seasonal transition to a regular team member. That and you should be able to get back in as long as there were no other coachings on your file. Keep fighting for you and your kids!!

And don't listen to Planosss! It takes a different breed of person to go POG


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 18, 2018)

Im sorry but how does my story not add up? Is it because none of it makes sense? That's the whole point of my


Digi_E said:


> well then if they told you this then they are still in the right, under 90 and seasonal tms are kept onboard at the stores description, it sounds to me like they cant accommodate your availability and this is what was told to you. You seem to not understand, and that does happen. out of curiosity what is your availability?


My availability was Wednesday-Sunday, anytime. I was passed my 90 days.


----------



## Karleigh K (Feb 18, 2018)

wiredharpoon said:


> To me it sounds like they used the seasonal reason as termination due to not having open availability even though you were past your 90 and they don't know about the rules around it. If everything you said is accurate and 100% I would love to have you at my store and would fight to keep you there.... which is why none of this makes sense. A word of advice going forward with this is to keep up with the integrity hotline and be professional about the whole situation no matter what. If what you said is true, the only reason they have to let you go would be the availability part... which isn't something they can do after it is approved past your seasonal transition to a regular team member. That and you should be able to get back in as long as there were no other coachings on your file. Keep fighting for you and your kids!!
> 
> And don't listen to Planosss! It takes a different breed of person to go POG


Thank you for your support and kind words.


----------



## NKG (Feb 18, 2018)

Its cute when people on this board dont listen to advice they were given that they asked for...


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 18, 2018)

Well, it seems that you have given us all the information you can or are willing to give; and we here have given you all the opinions and options we could come up with. Follow up with the Integrity Hotline and please post the outcome of your situation. Good luck going forward.


----------



## Digi_E (Feb 18, 2018)

I can tell you right now retailers make the majority of their sales and traffic Fri-Sunday so your availability would be rough, your not able to help them 66% of their peak time. Even presentation teams are being pressured to try and set on weekends for the sake the bodies.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Feb 18, 2018)

Digi_E said:


> I can tell you right now retailers make the majority of their sales and traffic Fri-Sunday so your availability would be rough, your not able to help them 66% of their peak time. Even presentation teams are being pressured to try and set on weekends for the sake the bodies.



She said she was available Wednesday-Sunday so she was there for peak times.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 18, 2018)

Digi_E said:


> I can tell you right now retailers make the majority of their sales and traffic Fri-Sunday so your availability would be rough, your not able to help them 66% of their peak time. Even presentation teams are being pressured to try and set on weekends for the sake the bodies.


So it's her fault that Target hired her with that availability and then 3 months later decided it wasn't good enough?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 18, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> So it's her fault that Target hired her with that availability and then 3 months later decided it wasn't good enough?


Yes.


----------



## Lemming (Feb 18, 2018)

At hire, you sign an availability commitment. This is a contract that you agree to the availability given at hire with the understanding that you cannot change your availability in your first 90 days and all changes must be submitted and approved. It is also signed by your interviewer and on their end they are agreeing that you are accountable to scheduled shifts _within_ your given availability. So for an ETL to just tell you to change your availability or you don’t have a job? That’s not how that works. If she was seasonal and excellent but they didn’t really have a spot for her with her current availability then that could be a conversation.


----------



## wiredharpoon (Feb 20, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Yes.



I think this is the first time I can actually agree with you lol. If the availability works for seasonal then great, if after that time it doesnt then its time to part ways.


----------



## 2448 (Feb 20, 2018)

So were fired or did they scare you and force you to quit on your own.  Did you fill out a voluntary termination form? Did they have your pay out ready for the hours you had worked??


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd love to get an update to this....


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 21, 2018)

Anelmi said:


> I'd love to get an update to this....


I doubt we will. Looks like OP has been promoted to guest, after being promoted to guest.


----------



## HRZone (Feb 21, 2018)

theissueoftissue said:


> I doubt we will. Looks like OP has been promoted to guest, after being promoted to guest.



We constantly have random new people who post a sob story about how they were wrongly fired and they never follow up. 

I'm not talking about people who were here for years and were pushed out by an overzealous leader like @Targetcar Or @commiecorvus

When we justfly fire people at my store now I wonder if I'm going to find a breakroom post about how they were framed.

Not saying crappy firings don't happen but people conveniently leave information out


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 22, 2018)

Not everyone is a troll, just because a person asks difficult questions doesn’t mean he has no right to speak. I have been ridiculed many times , by the administrators on this forum for asking tough questions. I think that needs to end now, we as a forum cannot condone the animosity of these administrators, the name calling, the harassments and threatening messages. All in order to silence our just questions.  I didnt say anything the first time it happened. The second time I was sure that we as a forum will come together. By the third and forth time it seemed like we had become desensitized to the brutality of it all. This time though, it feels different. We have smart people like @HRZone and other brilliant minds looking at this and seeing how devastating this sort of an attack on an individual can be, saying  #neveragain


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 22, 2018)

HRZone said:


> We constantly have random new people who post a sob story about how they were wrongly fired and they never follow up.
> 
> I'm not talking about people who were here for years and were pushed out by an overzealous leader like @Targetcar Or @commiecorvus
> 
> ...


People are often completely full of shit too.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 22, 2018)

There is a difference between asking tough questions and accusing someone of lying.
There's nothing wrong with trying to get a better grasp on a situation.
There's plenty wrong with telling someone they're full of shit because you don't believe what they have said.
It's a given that not everyone has tact and can phrase things in a polite manner.
To a certain degree I try to cut people some slack but there are limits.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 22, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Not everyone is a troll


But you are.


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 22, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Not everyone is a troll, just because a person asks difficult questions doesn’t mean he has no right to speak. I have been ridiculed many times , by the administrators on this forum for asking tough questions. I think that needs to end now, we as a forum cannot condone the animosity of these administrators, the name calling, the harassments and threatening messages. All in order to silence our just questions.  I didnt say anything the first time it happened. The second time I was sure that we as a forum will come together. By the third and forth time it seemed like we had become desensitized to the brutality of it all. This time though, it feels different. We have smart people like @HRZone and other brilliant minds looking at this and seeing how devastating this sort of an attack on an individual can be, saying  #neveragain


Man, I don’t think you’re a troll, but you remind me of someone who used to post on this site many years ago, and before that even on the original breakroom site. Some of the other old timers might remember him... @Hardlinesmaster @redeye58 @commiecorvus  you guys remember talan123?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 22, 2018)

Planosss said:


> I think that needs to end now, we as a forum cannot condone the animosity of these administrators, the name calling, the harassments and threatening messages. All in order to silence our just questions. I didnt say anything the first time it happened. The second time I was sure that we as a forum will come together. By the third and forth time it seemed like we had become desensitized to the brutality of it all. This time though, it feels different. We have smart people like @HRZone and other brilliant minds looking at this and seeing how devastating this sort of an attack on an individual can be, saying #neveragain



Not sure if it's trolling, but this was an interesting bit of performance art.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 22, 2018)

theissueoftissue said:


> Man, I don’t think you’re a troll, but you remind me of someone who used to post on this site many years ago, and before that even on the original breakroom site. Some of the other old timers might remember him... @Hardlinesmaster @redeye58 @commiecorvus  you guys remember talan123?


Talan was not a troll. I liked his stuff.


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 22, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Talan was not a troll. I liked is stuff.


No I agree, neither of them are. The occasional pot stirring is neccesary to keep it interesting.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 22, 2018)

theissueoftissue said:


> No I agree, neither of them are. The occasional pot stirring is neccesary to keep it interesting.


He did a website on spot, too.


----------



## NKG (Feb 22, 2018)

NKG is so confused...


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 22, 2018)

Talan was pointed in his discussions but, yeh he was NOT a troll.
Jack, on the other hand....


----------



## NKG (Feb 22, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Talan was pointed in his discussions but, yeh he was NOT a troll.
> Jack, on the other hand....



Miss the little scamp. Who am I gonna feed my nug nugs too?


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 22, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Talan was pointed in his discussions but, yeh he was NOT a troll.
> Jack, on the other hand....


Jack?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 22, 2018)

Where did the op go?


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 22, 2018)

theissueoftissue said:


> Jack?


@Jackswastedlife99 aka @JacobTX


----------



## theissueoftissue (Feb 22, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> @Jackswastedlife99 aka @JacobTX


Guess I missed some shit.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ehhh....not really.


----------



## Formina Sage (Feb 22, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> He did a website on spot, too.


I thought that was EvanM07 or whatever his name was. 

Also, this is the weirdest thread.


----------



## NKG (Feb 22, 2018)

Op refuses to accept she no longer has a job or take our advice. Think its time  for the old thread lock...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 22, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> But you are.


I get it, you can’t stand me. I hope you are happy, otherwise.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 22, 2018)

Talan was awesome.
Sharp, smart and funny.
He was a perfect case of someone who got fired wrongfully, sued and got his job back.

EvanMO7 was a self righteous pain in the ass.


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 23, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Op refuses to accept she no longer has a job or take our advice. Think its time  for the old thread lock...


OP deleted her account lol.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 23, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> OP deleted her account lol.



In that case I might as well shut this down.


----------

